#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  [投票]這不是獸人族!! 這不是獸人族!!

## Wolfy

還是來看看幾隻比較有爭議性的名角色.
看看哪一個最有問題XD
不管結果怎樣...還是要尊重彼此對於獸人的看法唷.
那麼..廢話不多說. 請嫌疑犯出列~~~(不是啦...是候選者...^^|||)

PS.有其他候選者也歡迎提出來喔~~~可能蠻棒的呢XD

----------


## racoon

字細想想...

巧虎真的是裡面最不太像的XD"

----------


## Sonic Adolph

想問問
什麼/誰是巧虎啊……
沒聽過……

----------


## Wolfy

> 想問問
> 什麼/誰是巧虎啊……
> 沒聽過……


中間那隻@@

----------


## ocarina2112

> 想問問
> 什麼/誰是巧虎啊……
> 沒聽過……


這是現在東森幼幼台(專屬)節目之一

*可愛巧虎島*...

裡面主角就叫巧虎

還有....呃....其他伙伴名字都記不得""
一隻多嘴的綠色鸚鵡~
跟白兔~
另一隻是...羊@@?


可能你們那邊名字不一樣吧~@@

----------


## Wolfy

> *可愛巧虎島*...
> 裡面主角就叫巧虎
> 
> 還有....呃....其他伙伴名字都記不得""
> 一隻多嘴的綠色鸚鵡~
> 跟白兔~
> 另一隻是...羊@@?


我只喜歡那三隻貓兄弟XD

----------


## 狼王白牙

西遊記裡面的都是千年道行以上, 因此可以自由變化成跟人一模一樣,
像是什麼精的, 所以不是獸人", 
而是獸精(不是受驚或授精)   註: 新注音好棒啊
因此孫悟空就不是了, 他是猴子精

然後獸人雖然是幻想的生物, 但還是要保有生物的特徵, 
不能做出生物不可能作的動作...
像米老鼠跟頑皮豹可以被千斤的石頭壓得扁扁的, 爬起來抖一抖就好了,
或者身體可以像毛巾一樣擰成720度旋轉, 所以這兩隻也淘汰

----------


## 潞的Q

如果只侷限在獸人的話我覺得沒有什麼好選的
全部都是不是嗎..b
如果真的要從裡面選出一個的話得先把獸人的定義明確化才是
我記得獸人的定義是有歧義的，這份問券得先設計好一點唷

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

忍者龜........我反而覺得他們的老鼠師父比較有獸人的味道

----------


## Vin

忍者龜是爬蟲類...

在界、門、綱、目、科、屬、種裡，似乎和『獸』扯不上關係～



不夠冷的話可以追加～

----------


## Wolfy

> 忍者龜是爬蟲類...


獸人格鬥有個獨角仙獸人哩XD
(來耍冷了^^)

----------


## Vin

> 作者: Vin
> 
> 忍者龜是爬蟲類...
> 
> 
> 獸人格鬥有個獨角仙獸人哩XD
> (來耍冷了^^)


所以應該廣開方便之門～
多開幾個選項才是～
喜歡鑽到土裡的鯊魚俠、惡魔人裡的一群不像惡魔的惡魔、甚至像異形也...


反正除了『爆乳』貓耳娘外在下都可以接受～  :Cool:

----------


## ocarina2112

> 喜歡鑽到土裡的鯊魚俠、惡魔人裡的一群不像惡魔的惡魔、甚至像異形也...
> 
> 反正除了『爆乳』貓耳娘外在下都可以接受～


要說到鯊魚俠的話...

還有個恐龍人也是呀~五隻一組的那個XP

平常沒事還喜歡戴個墨鏡~~

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

沙魚俠...我小5的卡通囉=口="
以前小學很多人很愛看^^
恐龍勇者 以前在東森YOYO台有撥出 後來因為說是暴力 所以就沒撥了-.-
他OOXX...政治罵髒話 殺人放火新聞就不是嗎._.
我還想告國文課本跟歷史課本上的一些戰爭事情都是暴力耶 也該禁止XD(怎可能禁止..)

----------


## 月狼

感覺這幾個都是同等級的...
要說是就全部都是...不是就全部不是...

----------


## Kofu

其實講起來全部都可以算是嚕

獸人在動漫裡面只要是[擬人化動物]大多數就已經定在獸人裡面了

如果又要再分的話.........這五隻通通都可以分成furry但是anthro大概只能排進孫悟空跟忍者龜[忍者龜在美國有在furry裡面~雖然沒有毛= =""]

小巴巴那種就比較偏向anthro的



要講最不像是獸人族的我覺得是頑皮豹吧,不過沒有什麼明確指標就是了~~

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

要說頑皮豹的話...他本來就是豹嘛= =a

只是還能把毛像衣服一樣脫掉......

----------


## 野狼1991

我想是巧虎吧.....
個人這麼認為啦....XD"

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

我覺得是孫悟空耶
因為猴子本來就可以雙腳行走
也可以使用工具
穿衣服也是阿(像日本節目的猴子軍團XD)
所以我覺得孫悟空不算

來個提外話~
雖然獸人文化被部分的人排斥 排斥的原因不外乎就是情色的方面
但是獸人在被可愛化、卡通畫以後卻又很被接受
雖然那種在排斥獸人的人的說法是"擬人化"
但是...我覺得還算是獸人嘎...像巧虎島那個 整個設定都是獸人嘎XD"
忍者龜為何不算獸人阿?像龍阿蜥蜴阿恐龍阿也都是爬蟲類說...
只是為什麼忍者龜只有3趾阿@@"
除了四趾陸龜外正常的龜也都有5趾的說@@

----------


## 鵺影

光以外形來定義的話，
這五個裡面只有孫悟空不是。

因為其他四個都有確實經過外形擬人化的手續，
但是孫悟空在原始的西遊記裡是一隻石猴，
也就是他頂多只能算是一隻會講話而且有智慧的猴子，
如果把他全身衣物剝光，不認識的人看了還是只會當成一隻猴子。
(其實就算不剝光，以現代人的眼光來看還是只會誤認成馬戲團的猴子... (被金箍棒打趴

----------


## 大貓貓

小獸投孫悟空=ㄦ=/
原因很簡單

因為他不過是過度聰明的猴子(炸

----------


## tsuki.白

誒...放寬鬆來講好像都行拉

但是我怎麽覺得米老鼠是跟獸人最少親緣關係的一個...
可能是因爲平時對老鼠的陌生...
而且米老鼠好像沒有長毛?

----------


## 蒼熊

我覺得米老鼠比較不像獸人吧~
我個人覺得狼人..虎人..比較像是獸人族的~

----------


## tsume

好難喔......
以我看來全都不是......
不過還是從最幼稚的開始投吧(偏見...)
----->巧虎

----------


## 瀟湘

孫悟空由石中出生後便能通人言了
看他不學仙術便能和樵夫對答便是了
或許可說是天生的猴精也不一定(不過他的本像靈石為佛血所化,也許更接近神祈)

我覺得忍者龜比較不像
所有選項中只有他們是後天的
而且他們便成獸人似乎純屬意外
本身並沒有特別的意願...誰能給我ㄧ杯核污染飲料阿!!!!好羨慕阿!!!

----------


## 好喝的茶

啊？大家都把孫悟空神格化(？)成妖精嚕。
儘管設定是這樣，不過牠跟獸人好像有不少同樣的特徵耶XD

老實說，有不少我是沒看過的(炸)，
所以我也不知道要投哪個(哀)。

----------


## 月下小冰狼

感覺這幾個都不是...

----------


## 許狼中將

1頑皮豹    
2巧虎    
3米老鼠    
4孫悟空(西遊記的不是七龍珠的)    
5忍者龜
……………………………
其實我認為除了2、4、5以外其他都不是！﹙純外表來看﹚
1只是把動物立起來而已！
3是太唬爛！

----------


## 卡普貓

恩....
要我選的話..孫悟空吧!
因為孫悟空是猴子吧![猴子群的美猴王]
猴子本來就會直立.有很多地方像人一樣
孫悟空只是後來經過仙人的訓練.學會法術及武功\r
雖然我對巧虎也有點猶豫.但老虎不能拿東西巴?[虎掌?]所以巧虎有人化

----------


## Silver．Tain

我選忍者龜

因為以生物學角度看...

龜...屬於爬蟲類...有差...

跟獸人比的話啦!

----------


## 蒼心

我OTZ了....

我選孫悟空.....

原因很簡單.....

就是因為....我不管怎嚜看..他就只是一之穿著衣服的猴子.....

----------


## 柯魯

我覺得都是耶

但我選頑皮豹\r

他最沒有人的感覺阿

----------


## windta

嚴格的說起來

（因為早期喜歡以動物去傳達什麼...而非一開始變成獸人）

孫悟空是傳說由石頭變成的猴子。
米老鼠巧虎頑皮豹只能算動物


變成獸人
忍者龜（因為真的是變成）

----------


## 小劍

在下總認為，那一些都是在獸人的界線旁，
都多上有一點獸人的感覺，但嚴格說起來應該都不是吧！

----------


## 雪之龍

我覺得是米老鼠或巧虎耶...
感覺上它只是的卡通人物...雖然會拿麥克風,運動之類的...
但畢竟只是個卡通人物...

----------


## 羽翔

我覺得是頑皮豹\r
因為他只是把一隻豹立起來而已...

----------


## 佛蒙特

米老鼠啊啊阿阿!!!(狂點
咖哩很討厭啦!
感覺老鼠整個變Q
難怪大家看到老鼠會反感= =
不過呢...
咖哩倒很喜歡那個叫啥的...
啊!高飛和布魯托拉!

----------


## 嵐霖

孫悟空拉ＸＤ
看起來就不怎麼像猴子說＝　＝
而且他被感化的好嚴重啊ＸＤ
所以我不認為他是ＯＡＯ
裡面最像的我認為是忍者龜吧＝Ａ＝

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

老實說...

我覺得他們都不太像獸人耶...

怎麼辦呢

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

孫猴子不算獸
算妖怪吧

因為都用妖術

說到巧虎島
我很好奇
為什麼島形是巧虎
大家都沒發現

----------


## 龍o瞳

好難選喔~
每個都幾乎是不死之身ㄝ~
但是獸人總有一天也會被阿努比斯帶走吧~
所以真是難選XD

----------

